# 2012 CAAD 10 or Supersix for the long term?



## cosgti (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm looking at getting either a CAAD10 or Supersix with the Ultegra build. 
Whichever I get, I plan to use for years to come doing a lot centuries and that kind of thing. Maybe a little racing but not much. 
So if you were planning to buy one bike with the intent of it being your primary ride which would would it be?
I like the idea of a carbon frame but not sure it's worth the extra $800-$1k over the caad10.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

It's not $800-1K over. 2012 Supersix 105 is $1799. CAAD 10 prolly around $1400-$1600. 

In my opinion, it's the frame set as primary. You can always replace parts, but you seldom replace the frame. (unless it breaks)

Hope that helps

v/r

Ajost

2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## cobra5514 (Aug 10, 2012)

While I would agree that the frame is primary, the price differential between the Super Six 3 (With Ultegra) versus the CAAD 10 3 (also with Ultegra) was certainly more than just about $400. For the 2013 model year the CAAD 10 3 is listed at $2450 and the Super Six 3 is listed at $3350. I assume the OP is trying to compare the Super Six 3 and the CAAD 10 3. That said the Super Six 5 is only $2330. 

My opinion is that you just need to ride both and decide if the price differential is worth buying the Super Six. .


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have both a 2011 CAAD 10 and 2010 Supersix HM. The Supersix is lighter, stiffer and smoother, its the bike I would keep if I had to choose one.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

I've had a CAAD9 and a SuperSix and honestly if I could ride them blindfolded I would probably not be able to tell the difference in ride quality. If any, 5 PSI less on the CAADx will give you added comfort

Having said that, if you really plan to ride that bike for many years, price shouldnt make any difference whatsoever. Just go for whatever you like best, regardless of the price. Think of the price different across the years and it does not make sense whatever to scrounge on a frame. 

Then again....IMHO, wheels make much more difference to ride quality than choosing between CAADx vs SuperSix. 

cheers


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks-wise, I kind of wish I had saved up the extra money for a SuperSix over my CAAD10. I really like the smooth curves/lines of the SuperSix's (especially the downtube to toptube curve) over the welds of the CAAD10's. Not that the CAAD10 isn't a great bike!


----------

